# Any Interest in the Epson TW700 Projector?



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey is anyone here interested in the Epson TW700 720p Projector?

It's available for import from Japan/Hong Kong for around $1550 which places it right between the Sanyo Z5 and the Panasonic AX100.

The epson's got the same contrast ratio as the Z5 (10,000:1) and it's brightness is between the Sanyo and the Panasonic at 1600 Lumens.

From what I've read on other forums, picture sharpness is closer to the Z5 - so if you're like me and looking for a good gaming/pc projector, this could be the right blend of features.

I welcome any and all comments, as I have not bought one (yet)

- Jack


----------

